# Considering a move from Colorado to NZ



## TCBehr

My family and I are considering a potential move from Colorado Springs to Christchurch. Briefly, we are late 30s with two small boys (4 & 5 years old). I work in academia and would be doing the same work at U. Canterbury if we moved. Ideologically, we are left-leaning centrists and LOVE to be outside - we're very active (hiking, trail running, etc.), but would love to have a beach AND mountains. Importantly, my younger son is black - we are white. We're originally from the southern US, so we know what racial discrimination feels/looks like. How do Kiwi's feel in this regard? Also, I have a large tattoo on my arm - it's covered while at work, but what are the local perceptions regarding professionals with tattoos? We've never been to NZ before, but have friends/colleagues who have and it seems like a great place to be outside and raise a family. Any advice/suggestions? Things to be aware of? I've gleaned much from the posts, but anything additional for my situation would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## topcat83

TCBehr said:


> My family and I are considering a potential move from Colorado Springs to Christchurch. Briefly, we are late 30s with two small boys (4 & 5 years old). I work in academia and would be doing the same work at U. Canterbury if we moved. Ideologically, we are left-leaning centrists and LOVE to be outside - we're very active (hiking, trail running, etc.), but would love to have a beach AND mountains. Importantly, my younger son is black - we are white. We're originally from the southern US, so we know what racial discrimination feels/looks like. How do Kiwi's feel in this regard? Also, I have a large tattoo on my arm - it's covered while at work, but what are the local perceptions regarding professionals with tattoos? We've never been to NZ before, but have friends/colleagues who have and it seems like a great place to be outside and raise a family. Any advice/suggestions? Things to be aware of? I've gleaned much from the posts, but anything additional for my situation would be helpful. Thanks!


Hi there

Somewhere in the past there is another post about whether your son is likely to encounter racism. My belief is generally - no. NZ has had generally a very liberal culture in the last few decades, although you may find (much) older people less tolerant. 

What you will find (and when you first encounter it, it is slightly disconcerting) is they will describe things as they are - there is much less political correctness. So your son may be described as 'black', but in the same way that someone else may be described as 'having fair hair'. It's an observation of a fact, and nothing more. I personally find this refreshing - others call it 'racist'. As I'm sure you've found, often it's not the words themselves but the way in which they're said that make the difference.

With regards tattoos - Lol! New Zealand probably has the highest rate of people with tattoos in the world! They are a very large part of Maori (and Polynesia in general) culture, and many Westerners have tattoos too. In fact I think my youngest is purposefully not getting one just to be different!
It does depend on profession, but at a university you'll probably find it gives you street cred!


----------



## Chc

Hi TCBehr,

I currently live in Christchurch and was also a previous student at UC. 

As you are probably aware Christchurch is currently undergoing a complete rebuild after the earthquakes in 2010 & 2011 - as someone who has lived through it, I find it still frustrating as many things are still broken, roads are still being repaired, building are still being demolished and the CBD is almost dead. That said - things are coming back to life, new buildings and new shops arrive every week (so I guess that is exciting). 

Christchurch does have a lot to offer, it is close to the beach and the mountains and it is a safe place to live. Nothing is really too far away! There are quite a few good spots for trail running in the city - check out Popular parks - Frequently asked questions - Christchurch City Council. I personally head up the Port Hills about once a week which is quite nice and gives a good view of the city. 

UC is a decent University - due to the Earthquakes there has been a downturn in students causing departments and faculty to be consolidated. However there will be an eventual bounce and the students will return so it may be a good opportunity. topcat83 is right - your Tattoo will give you street cred with the students!


----------



## TCBehr

*thanks for the feedback*

Thanks for the feedback - it is much appreciated! We'll see how things go - who knows, I may be moving to ChCh!


----------



## waterford viking

ok firstly it's not all roses in nz...

weather in cc can be lovely but can be really crappy, cost of living is high, cc is like a war torn city being rebuilt at the moment and although it has lovely coastline it's not all that.
why not move to charleston where the weather is incredible, cheaper cost of living and housing and beaches on your doorstep which are far nicer than any elsewhere. housing is poor in nz by world standards, nz has the highest incidence of child asthma....this is due mostly to damp housing conditions...ok not all houses are like that but most are and you will get the shock of your life when you see the cost of them and what you get for your buck....trust me buddy the grass is not always greener on the other side always....sometimes we overlook what we have already got....pm me if you need to know more.


----------



## manman_

I dont think you should worry about racist discrimination and tattoo as they said. But personally I am attracted to chch. I was a student at UC and left Christchurch for Auckland a month back. As I found it is hard to get a job after graduation. After earthquake, it is getting so boring there.


----------



## jsharbuck

Do what is right for you. We have found New Zealand and its people delightful. No place is perfect but we have yet to find any Expat who wants to leave. After 3 months we are here to stay!


----------



## kiwixpat

*UC Christchurch*

As someone who moved from the USA to Christchurch to take up a position at the University of Canterbury many years ago, I'd be extremely cautious about making this move. 

Universities in New Zealand do not have the same values as those in the USA and UC is run foremost as a business. You have a "permanent job" until someone decides they don't like you. Then you may find that your position has been terminated and your life is wrecked.

Although New Zealanders are extremely friendly, people in Christchurch have noticeably changed since the earthquakes. The tension is readily apparent in everyday life, but especially in the university where there is continued talk of more redundancies, increasing teaching loads, all sorts of cutbacks, and most recently, the elimination of sabbaticals.

Even before this, you need to be aware that living in the suburbs around the university (Fendalton/Ilam), there is an "upper class" of people who, underneath their friendliness, can be almost incomprehensibly (to an American) judgmental about people from different cultures. In their views, Americans are from a different culture, even those without any obvious physical differences. Some university line managers (yes, that's what department heads are called) clearly think this way. It's difficult to describe because I have never encountered attitudes like this in the USA, nor even in the UK.

Moving from the USA to New Zealand, to take up an academic position at that university, was the worst career decision I have ever made in my life. I am happy to be in a much better place now, but I suspect only through shear luck.


----------

